# barre latérale



## ambrine (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir,

qq'un aurait-il une idée sur la manière de changer la taille des caractères de la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Novembre 2007)

ambrine a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> qq'un aurait-il une idée sur la manière de changer la taille des caractères de la barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder?



Bonsoir,
Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2007)

C'est possible avec Silk, mais c'est déconseillé: 







En revanche tu peux utiliser une font plus fine que Lucida Grande. Exemple:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Novembre 2007)

Toutes mes excuses, je ne pensais vraiment pas que c'était faisable.


----------

